# Se muscler



## Ploupinet

Buon giorno a tutti,

Non so come dire in Italiano "se muscler": ho provato "muscolarsi", ma sembra... Strano!

Qualcuno mi potrei dire come si dice davvero per favore?

Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## matoupaschat

Salut Ploupinet,
Comme ta question manque de contexte, je te renvoie à cet outil, que tu ne connais peut-être pas: http://www.lexilogos.com/italien_langue_dictionnaires.htm
Sinon, dis-nous en plus  !


----------



## Ploupinet

Salut,

Difficile de donner un contexte, mais on pourrait dire "se muscler en faisant du sport" par exemple. Ceci dit j'ai "irrobustire" qui semble convenir, je vais donc prendre cette option.

Merci en tout cas


----------



## matoupaschat

"Farsi i muscoli" me semble plus courant. Voir ce résultat de recherche sur google.*it*


----------



## Ploupinet

Ok merci, mais ce sera trop long : je dois avoir une "accroche" courte, un mot maxi. Je note tout de même, ça peut servir pour plus tard !


----------



## chleoti

Se può essere d'aiuto, in ambito sportivo esiste il termine "muscolazione" (esercizi di muscolazione, lavoro di muscolazione, fare muscolazione).


----------



## Ploupinet

Salve Chleoti,

Ok grazie!


----------

